# Debunking The Red Meat Bs



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Feeding beefheart is fine. Its when people will feed hamburger and steak and things like that where its bad.

Piranhas digestive tract is not the best for breaking down fat. When I was new I fed mine hamburger a day later it was crapping out white stuff (fat). Its hard to have it go through the whole system like that without it breaking down at all.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I totally agree Bruner!..My sentiments exactly!...I've always used beefheart as a treat (but nothing else as far as meat goes) and it's certainly no secret on these boards that I'm a proponent of feeders...(goldfish, bloodworms, and crawlers are the main diet and occassionally smelt if it's not freezer burnt)...As I've said before, many people in our hobby have been giving their piranha's goldfish for years without any problems (myself included and George, Pedro, and Alex...you know the big three sponsors on this website..







)...and all of my piranhas grew out to be healthy, beautiful, aggressive monsters and ditto for Pedro and Alex's specimens!...All in pristine condition!.....no problems whatsoever!...Hell Pedro and Alex have each posted feeding videos on this site and their respective sites as well...anyhow, no need to keep rehashing this and beating a dead horse so I will leave well enough alone on this matter...


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

I personally don't feed red meat because its expensive to feed it that but heck to me meat is meat


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I used to give my pygos red meat once every 2 weeks n they looked healthy


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't see how this is debunking the red meat thing... to debunk something, you need to provide actual evidence of why something is not true. This is just two examples of piranhas that lived for quite a while that were fed red meat and information regarding enzymes found in a completely different fish.

I think the main problem that people have with feeding chicken, beef, etc. is that it isn't a part of it's diet in the wild -- yes, they will scavenge and take the opportunity for an easy meal sometimes, but fish and fish parts still make up something like 95% of their diet. If they are built to handle a diet of fish, then the optimum diet in captivity should be fish. People are free to feed whatever they feel is best for their fish, but it doesn't change the fact that it's not what they would be eating in the wild.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Lol I just knew someone was gonna complain about "debunking" red meat. In my eyes if a discus has the emzine then it only makes sense piranha have it too, after all piranha are capable of chomping bite sized chunks from their prey.its a known fact that cariba congregate under seasonal bird nests waiting for baby chicks to fall out of their nests. The jungles full of mammals wheather its mice n rats to capabaras n deer. I realize piranha might not take down a healthy deer or like sized mammals but alligators would n I'm sure piranha take advantage of the spoils. Anyhow I just wanted to hear some fellow members thoughts on this.thanks I can mate for the 3-4 replies lol.n everyone else also wheather you agree or disagree I still like hearing your oppions. One last thing joesdizzle brought up. *If I posted a video of my fish eating feeders I would bet at least a few members would be flaming me but yet if a piranha dealer posts a video like that no one questions them*. I don't get it. Ok I'm don't ranting.thanks everyone regardless of where you stand on the subject.


Well Bruner...I've already made this point numerous times in the past...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Lol I just knew someone was gonna complain about "debunking" red meat. In my eyes if a discus has the emzine then it only makes sense piranha have it too, after all piranha are capable of chomping bite sized chunks from their prey.its a known fact that cariba congregate under seasonal bird nests waiting for baby chicks to fall out of their nests. The jungles full of mammals wheather its mice n rats to capabaras n deer. I realize piranha might not take down a healthy deer or like sized mammals but alligators would n I'm sure piranha take advantage of the spoils. Anyhow I just wanted to hear some fellow members thoughts on this.thanks I can mate for the 3-4 replies lol.n everyone else also wheather you agree or disagree I still like hearing your oppions. One last thing joesdizzle brought up. If I posted a video of my fish eating feeders I would bet at least a few members would be flaming me but yet if a piranha dealer posts a video like that no one questions them. I don't get it. Ok I'm don't ranting.thanks everyone regardless of where you stand on the subject.


How am I complaining? You have provided no evidence whatsoever to back up your claim that red meat is a healthy choice food choice for piranhas. Provide some actual information that backs up your claim and I'll be all ears, until then, you can't claim to have "debunked" something.

I'll admit that there is a lot of flaming here sometimes, but there is also a lot of claims made with nothing to support them. As I said earlier, people are free to feed their fish whatever they like, after all, they are their fish, but no matter how you look at it, it's not even a factor in their wild diet.

I also don't know where I brought up anything about piranha dealers feeding goldfish, I only explained my opinion on feeding red meat.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Im with Joe on this one apparently you have no idea how to scientifically disprove a theory.

In order to debunk something you need:

1)more than one fish in a static group 
2)more than one fishin in a experimental group
3)Write up your theory
4)Test
5)Review

Now this test that you are comparing is piranha fed beef for 20+ years. In order to debunk this you need to have serveral piranhas that were fed fish for the same amount of time under the same circumstances. Then compare growth rates, color, ativity.

We all know someone that smoked for 40 years, ate steaks every night, and put salt on everything, does that make it right or healthy ?

NO it doesnt, have a great day.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Feed your piranhas some hamburger. They will be shitting out fat for the next 3-4 days.

PIRANHAS ARE NOT GOOD AT DIGESTING FAT


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> Lol I just knew someone was gonna complain about "debunking" red meat. In my eyes if a discus has the emzine then it only makes sense piranha have it too, after all piranha are capable of chomping bite sized chunks from their prey.its a known fact that cariba congregate under seasonal bird nests waiting for baby chicks to fall out of their nests. The jungles full of mammals wheather its mice n rats to capabaras n deer. I realize piranha might not take down a healthy deer or like sized mammals but alligators would n I'm sure piranha take advantage of the spoils. Anyhow I just wanted to hear some fellow members thoughts on this.thanks I can mate for the 3-4 replies lol.n everyone else also wheather you agree or disagree I still like hearing your oppions. One last thing joesdizzle brought up. *If I posted a video of my fish eating feeders I would bet at least a few members would be flaming me but yet if a piranha dealer posts a video like that no one questions them. I don't get it.* Ok I'm don't ranting.thanks everyone regardless of where you stand on the subject.


There's a big difference between our sponsors keeping fish in good shape for sale with goldfish and the hobbiests doing whats best for their fish. Would you want to break however many wild caught fish they get to pellets of fillets?

I'm going to have to side with Joe. It shouldn't be fed, but I also won't flame a guy for for feeding beef to their fish. At this point deciding that feeding piranhas beef is like choosing religion. Pick the facts you want to and run with it, but I'll stick to mother natures tried and true diet of non beef items until it's actually debunked.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I realize in nature p's are oppertunistic. If they find a dead/struggling cappibara or bird in the water im sure they would take it down, but the majority of a piranhas diet will be other fish. Im fine with people feeding red meat occationally, but not as a staple diet. My main concern with feeding red meat is red meat that people often feed to p's is organ meat and is pretty fattening. Compared to common types of fish fed to p's, red meat is also a lot messier and can screw up the water faster then an equal size of fish if left unconsumed. With the ethics of feeding live fish to p's aside, I feel no regret if somebody gets flamed for feeding feeders if they seem to be in the hobby for the wrong reasons. If a serious hobbiest feeds feeders occationally im fine with it, but I dont enjoy seeing new hobbiests feeding feeders for strictly entertainment if they dont really care about the fish beyond their capabilities.

I also agree with Joe that nothing is really "debunked." If a scientificlly significant experiment was to be done fish would have to be in identical enviroments except one may eat pellets and fillets and the other would have goldfish and red meat in their diet. In order for a significant result the fish would need to be fed this for at least half a year or more perhaps more to see immidiate and longterm effects of each. Just becasue somebody has a fish that eats feeders that they think is healthy it doesnt mean its nessisarily true. On sites like kijiji/craigslist I often see "super healthy" fish that look like junk as "healthy" is relative. Im sure alot of people (myself included) have seen their view change on what a healthy diet, a healthy fish and proper care in general is. Point is what one may concider a healthy fish another may consider to be pale, thin and anemic. Im not saying feeders or red meat are harmful, but from my experience I have found other foods like fillets and pellets to be better for them based on my opinion of what makes a healthy piranha.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I don't see how this is debunking the red meat thing... to debunk something, you need to provide actual evidence of why something is not true. This is just two examples of piranhas that lived for quite a while that were fed red meat and information regarding enzymes found in a completely different fish.
> 
> I think the main problem that people have with feeding chicken, beef, etc. is that it isn't a part of it's diet in the wild -- yes, they will scavenge and take the opportunity for an easy meal sometimes, but fish and fish parts still make up something like 95% of their diet. If they are built to handle a diet of fish, then the optimum diet in captivity should be fish. People are free to feed whatever they feel is best for their fish, but it doesn't change the fact that it's not what they would be eating in the wild.


Exactamente!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I agree with joe also,

I always thought red meat/beef heart has alot of fat, and P's arent good a processing fat.

..
I like my steak.... Im not shareing it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Lol I just knew someone was gonna complain about "debunking" red meat. In my eyes if a discus has the emzine then it only makes sense piranha have it too, after all piranha are capable of chomping bite sized chunks from their prey.its a known fact that cariba congregate under seasonal bird nests waiting for baby chicks to fall out of their nests. The jungles full of mammals wheather its mice n rats to capabaras n deer. I realize piranha might not take down a healthy deer or like sized mammals but alligators would n I'm sure piranha take advantage of the spoils. Anyhow I just wanted to hear some fellow members thoughts on this.thanks I can mate for the 3-4 replies lol.n everyone else also wheather you agree or disagree I still like hearing your oppions. One last thing joesdizzle brought up. If I posted a video of my fish eating feeders I would bet at least a few members would be flaming me *but yet if a piranha dealer posts a video like that no one questions them*. I don't get it. Ok I'm don't ranting.thanks everyone regardless of where you stand on the subject.


I'd recommend against it. I got flamed pretty hard for something along those lines with a dealer.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Feeding beefheart is fine. Its when people will feed hamburger and steak and things like that where its bad.
> 
> Piranhas digestive tract is not the best for breaking down fat. When I was new I fed mine hamburger a day later it was crapping out white stuff (fat). Its hard to have it go through the whole system like that without it breaking down at all.


I have never given my rhom red meat and he craps white most of the time.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like a call to action for someone with a bunch of extra piranha to set up an experiment...


----------



## mogi (Oct 1, 2010)

I just want to say that enzyme is spelled e-n-z-y-m-e, not emzine... Lol


----------

